

Neuroscientists Object to Europe's Human Brain Project - lvevjo
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/528796/neuroscientists-object-to-europes-human-brain-project/

======
lvevjo
There are a few neuroscientists on HN. Can someone chime in on this? Does the
"computationally intensive" approach that the Europeans appear to be taking,
i.e. relying on lots of computer simulations of the brain to increase our
understanding of it, seem like a viable one? Is it indeed premature, as the
article suggests, for us to attempt to simulate the human brain (or even just
parts of it)?

